# .22lr Anti-compensator (recoil augmenter)?



## Abr (May 18, 2011)

I'm ex army, so I know the Pistol 88 (Swedish Army Modified Glock 19 9mm, don't remember exactly what was modified but I remember they were borderline indestructible). I know this gun inside and out. But now I'm just getting started in civilian IPSC.

Local laws say that you have to wait 1 year before you can get anything bigger than 22lr. (No political discussion about restrictions for new gun owners in this thread, let's keep it clean.)

Also, I'm now a med-student, so I can't afford practice ammunition other than the cheapest 22lr I can find. The main drawback of this is that the gun doesn't kick around as much as a large caliber pistol like the 9mm used in IPSC. So I'm looking for an anti-compensator.

*Explanation;* a compensator directs gases up to counter the muzzle rise (translation?). *I'm looking for something that does the oposite. Directing the gases down to get the gun to kick around* a little bit more. My goal is to avoid the limp wrist syndrome where you get used to the almost recoil free 22lr, and when you shoot a 9mm or 45 the gun bounces all over the place because you're not used to the gun kicking back.

*If it helps, I'm currently looking at a P22-target 5" or a Ruger 22/45 lite.*

All help appreciated.

Sincerely yours.

Abr


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

huh?

newtons third law states in laymans terms that for every action there is an EQUAL and opposite reaction. 

for the purposes of firearm recoil, the energy of a bullet being fired and moving out the barrel will produce recoil in the opposite direction in the exact same amount as the fired round.

you can not increase the recoil of a bullet fired unless you increase the energy used to fire the bullet.

you might check to see if there is a lighter spring set up available, this will create more felt recoil, altho it will also stress any parts taking up the recoil.

and the most recoil you will get is going to be the same as you would from a revolver of the same weight.... the 22 isnt a big recoil generating round at best.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

The only pistol I am aware of that has a recoil enhancer is the early model of the Colts 1911 service ace in .22 rimfire. The earliest ones were equipped with a free floating section of the chamber to increase felt recoil, they gummed up, leaded up, jammed, were hard to clean and keep functioning, and were soon replace. They(with the 2 piece barrel) are hard to find and cost quit a bit so probably not what you need. Just do not worry about felt recoil, you can practice using a .22 to burn in the muscle memory you want for IPSC. After you get your regular match pistol it will not take long to transition from .22 to a larger calibers recoil.


----------



## Gabby (Sep 14, 2012)

Basicly the compensator is to reduce muzzle flip. You would have to have a smith build you one that directed the gasses down, and it would probably cost you some pretty good bucks. I think shooting the 22 to stay proficient is a good idea, then learn how to shoot your competition gun when you can afford to buy it and the ammoto feed it. Keep the 22 to practice with.
Gabby


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Abr said:


> I'm ex army, so I know the Pistol 88 (Swedish Army Modified Glock 19 9mm, don't remember exactly what was modified but I remember they were borderline indestructible). I know this gun inside and out. But now I'm just getting started in civilian IPSC.
> 
> Local laws say that you have to wait 1 year before you can get anything bigger than 22lr. (No political discussion about restrictions for new gun owners in this thread, let's keep it clean.)
> 
> ...


I think I understand what you want, and why you want it, and I agree that it is probably a good idea.

Unfortunately, I do not think there is much demand (like, almost none at all) for a device like the one you have described, so I know of no company making one. I also don't think modifying an existing recoil _reduction_ device will be very productive, for two reasons:

- Most current recoil reduction devices are made of thick steel, to deliberately add weight to the front of the handgun. This weight at the front of the gun, all by itself, works to dampen the effects of recoil (a heavier gun recoils/bounces less). Even if you reversed the direction of the porting to cause more muzzle flip, the weight of the device would still be working against your intended purpose.

- Most current devices don't just re-direct the gasses upward, they provide an expansion chamber that includes one or more flat surfaces for the gas to impact as it rushes out of the barrel. This gas impact on these surfaces pushes the device (and the gun it is attached to) forward, reducing the rearward impulse of the gasses leaving the front of the barrel. Again, simply turning the device gas-port-downward would not negate this effect.

Many years ago, there was a popular type of device for reducing muzzle flip on combat-competition-style .45 automatic pistols that did not have an expansion chamber, and consisted entirely of a V-shaped cut on top, leaving an angled ramp for gasses to strike as they exited the muzzle. Something like this, made of a lighter-weight metal (hardened aluminum, or perhaps titanium), could be installed upside-down, so the deflected gasses would increase muzzle flip, and the light weight would not increase the weapon's mass enough to matter (much). This, combined with the hottest factory-loaded rimfire ammunition you could find (I'd suggest CCI Velocitor, if it can be found in your area), might noticeably increase the recoil impulse and flip of a .22 pistol. However, I'm not sure it would make enough of a difference to be worth the cost and effort.


----------



## swany66675 (Oct 25, 2012)

Buy any 22 hand gun you like with a threaded barrel and just buy a standard compensator and a shim kit then install shims untill the compensator is facing in the down direction. Cheap and easy, on a side note I would go with a ruger mark iii 22/45 lots of parts to play with watch some YouTube before take down for the first time and have fun. I own a ruger 22/45 lite great gun added a bam bushing, volquartsen sear, and trigger, a little polishing of the disconnect and my trigger breaks at 2.5lb. Did a few other things to it and I shoots federal 550 with no problems after break in. Now when I get the itch I can get grips to match other guns or maybe a red dot or reflex.


----------

